

Binary LDM – Local Dissimilarity Map - fredmn
http://pixel-shaker.fr/fr/ressources/binary-ldm-local-dissimilarity-map/

======
ableal
Interesting, thank you. Two questions, after a very quick look:

\- Is it possible to get a diff/patch mechanism working losslessly ?

\- Color ?

(clickable link to paper: [http://pixel-shaker.fr/wp-
content/uploads/publications/Baudr...](http://pixel-shaker.fr/wp-
content/uploads/publications/Baudrier2008.pdf) )

~~~
fredmn
The method aims to emphasize local differences between images and is not
particularly designed for this. But maybe it is possible to get image B from
image A + LDM. I need to think on this point. Color : next after being able to
deal with gray-level images (soon).

